# Impossible de relever courrier avec Mail



## micavrille (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, pourriez vous me donner votre avis: Mail ne relève plus mon courrier sur le serveur (hors j'ai pu vérifier sur les données du compte la présence de nouveaux messages), mes comptes sont connectés, j'ai vérifié le paramétrage des comptes dans les préférences de mail, j'ai réparé les permissions du disque, j'ai redémarré plusieurs fois mon iMac, rien à faire. Je précise que je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon macbook pro où je relève mon courrier sans difficultés, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Merci par avance cordialement à tous


----------



## ckikik (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,


J'ai exactement le même problème depuis quelques jours. Comment as tu solutionné le problème? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si vous voulez de l'aide ... un peu plus de précisions seraient les bienvenues ...

FAI ... et je ne sais quoi ... du genre : > http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=308186


----------



## ckikik (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

Sur mon serveur de messagerie (free) il y a des messages pourtant mail ne les récupères pas (ou 1 sur 10 de temps en temps, par exemple j'ai bien reçu la notification de votre réponse mais je n'ai pas reçu les 10 précèdent ) . J'ai installé thunderbird pour essayé et la miracle avec lui (uniquement)je récupère tout. Mais j'aimerai faire fonctionner mail.
Je n'ai pas d'erreur à la connexion et même lorsque je fais clic droit "obtenir les données du compte", je vois bien tous les maisl présent.
Je suis sous Lion 10.7.2 et Mail 5.1 Imac core I5


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Ne connaissant pas Free, ni les FAI français je laisse cela aux connaisseurs.
Merci pour les précisions bien utiles ...


----------



## ckikik (16 Janvier 2012)

Je ne pense pas cela vienne de mon FAI c'est un pb de l'application Mail. Surtout qu'il y a quelques jours tout fonctionnaient correctement.
Comment avez vous solutionné votre problème, cela me donnera peut être des idées. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

J'ai trouvé ce fil qui semble répondre à ton problème 

http://forums.macg.co/5409520-post4.html


----------



## ckikik (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci

Mais je n'ai pas tout a fait les memes symptômes car j'arrive me connecter à mon serveur mais pas à récupérer tous mes mails. pas de problèmes pour l'envoi de mail et je n'ai aucune erreurs de connexion.
Merci, ça valait le coup de jeter un oeil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

ckikik a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas tout a fait les memes symptômes car j'arrive me connecter à mon serveur mais pas à récupérer tous mes mails. pas de problèmes pour l'envoi de mail et je n'ai aucune erreurs de connexion.
> Merci, ça valait le coup de jeter un oeil



C'est là qu'il faut creuser http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/rapatrier-les-mails-free-sur-mail-208590.html


> serveur : pop.free.fr
> utiliser SSL : NON
> port 110
> mot depasse
> ...


----------



## ckikik (16 Janvier 2012)

Je creuse ...


----------

